# found a nice one in NH



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i think its nice anyways 

http://autotrader.com/findacar/vdet...&advanced=n&start_year=1996&color=&cardist=34


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

niiiiiiice


----------

